# Get your rare purple 09 roubaix expert!!!! at REVO Cycle



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

My wife and I were at REVO Cycle in Dana Point today to check out the shop and found these rear gems...if you're into purple metallic 

OH man, they are/used to be a Specialized dealer so they got 3 of these final production "test" roubaix that have been sitting in the basement. These are 09's and they have a 54cm and 56cm left they had a 3rd one but someone swoop it up as soon as they put it out on the floor. Let me tell you this is a deal at $2589.99 as the Roubaix Comp goes for 2499.99 already and that comes w/ 105 group. Plus if you're a fan of purple this is the hot color to own, i wouldnt mind rocking this color as well!

Let me just say that this picture does not do it justice at all

























I forgot the guy that helped us but he's really cool taller fella anyway, come and get your uber rare colored Roubaix


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

hey- get back to that "other" board.

email me, broseph.

Ethan


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

lol will do


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

If they haven't even bothered to put in the purple headset, bar plugs, and spoke nipples, then you can count me out.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow...that price is just plum crazy


----------

